# [Help] - A backpack electric sprayer



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi,

I'm thinking about just giving up and buy a reliable electric sprayer. Currently debating between M4S and SP 105Ex. They both are SUPER expensive but hopefully it'll pay off in long-run in time and energy. I do have teejet nozzles I would like to use with whatever I get.

M4S is a bit cheaper. Was wondering if 105Ex has any glaring advantage over it. From experienced owners, what are your thoughts on reliability, functionality, weight, and etc?

Thanks


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I upgraded to the 105ex a few months ago. Makes spraying a breeze. I no longer dread it. In fact, changed my program to nearly completely liquid as a result. I'd say the biggest con is the fact that I find it difficult to completely empty when trying to clean. There is always residual water hanging around the bottom. Otherwise, has been top notch. Use my tee jet nozzles with no issues.

I find the straps to be quite comfortable and actually feels like it weighs less than my previous Oregon sprayer. No issues with reliability thus far, just remember to charge the battery :shock:

I wouldn't hesitate to purchase again.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

This may help a bit, but I have not used either of those exact sprayers. I bought a Sprayers Plus BL25e. It arrived with a broken wand collar but was quickly (and without much hassle) replaced under warranty. The hose on it, supposedly rated for bleach cracked 6 months later having seen nothing more than pre-em and ferts, again quickly replaced and with a higher quality hose. About 9 months in the pump started acting up but it was the end of the season and I didn't do anything about it. This spring, I had to purchase a new pump for it to get it up and running (out of warranty).

While SP warranty service was good, their replacement parts are expensive once you add shipping costs. If I could do it all over again, I'd get an M4S sprayer and plan on replacing the pump on any sprayer annually. The M4S wand uses common threading so parts are brand interchangeable while SP is proprietary (or uncommon) so you need to stick to their parts. Don't get me wrong, I like my Sprayers Plus sprayer but the cost of ownership over a couple years is higher than I expected.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you both for your detailed input. Sprayer Plus is definitely a nicer design but sounds like the quality is questionable when used over longer period of time.

Anyone has M4S and been using it for a long time?


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

I have the Sprayer Plus and it leaked internally the second time I used it. I had to spray with chemicals leaking down my back. It was leaking from behind the pump and now they want a video to confirm it was leaking. I should of taken a picture of my a** all blue from the dye in my spray and asked them if that was good enough. Don't go with Sprayer Plus. There is no reason a brand new sprayer should leak.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I've had the M4/M4S sprayer for a year now. I can go into more detail, if requested, but here's a summary for now (keep in mind some of these are subjective):

Pros:
+Customer service is second to none, literally. Responsive, friendly, helpful, and generous. The owners are the CS, so no f***ing around with call centers or third party support. 
+Very comfortable straps
+Replacement parts readily available and everything on the product is easily accessible
+Adjustable pressure/flow
+Telescopic wand

So-so:
*Pump max flow rate is about 0.77 GPM, so multi-nozzle booms are out of the question unless you use relatively low flow nozzles 
*No flow or pressure meter included, so the adjustable pressure/flow is a complete guessing game without adding your own meter
*Threads are metric (M18x1.5 and M14x1.5) - I got TeeJet stuff to work without any modifications other than a bunch of thread tape and some elbow grease

Cons:
-Some parts are very poor quality, including the lid seal, wand holder, and most nozzles (I recommend throwing away at least all the plastic nozzles)

Overall, I like it and would recommend it to anyone looking for a battery powered backpack sprayer under $200.

Also, Lance at My4Sons informed me that they "are developing systems with 120 and 160 psi that should be on sale by September" and that I should reach out to him again around that time if I would be interested in helping them field test the first models.

Edit: Added notes about the thread sizes and new products coming this fall.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I've got an SP 105Ex arriving this week. I'll report my first impressions here on quality, comfort, and all that. I'll only spray water to calibrate and practice for a while since I'm a newbie. But any leaks or headaches should be easy to identify.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

TLFU said:


> Thank you both for your detailed input. Sprayer Plus is definitely a nicer design but sounds like the quality is questionable when used over longer period of time.
> 
> Anyone has M4S and been using it for a long time?


I think @TommyTester owns and recommends this sprayer.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes. I own and use the M4S sprayer. They designed it for far more than lawn use. I've used it with their Gun to wash high-up windows on the house, to spray insecticides on trees, and to spray down ATVs and sports equipment in the field. The biggest plus is the variable flow and the use of a standard 12V Gel Cell "brick" battery (7AH). The battery lasts a long time between charges and can be replaced anywhere for as little as $15. Unlike others, you don't have to remove the battery to recharge it.

Also one thing to note is that other vendors have custom batteries and keep increasing their battery voltage levels on their sprayers (as we have seen on cordless drills over time) making replacing older batteries perhaps impossible or expensive in 5-10 years. You can't use a 24V battery in a 20V sprayer for instance.

The M4S does take TeeJet nozzles, but to use the TeeJet Quick Caps you'll have to add an adapter. I wouldn't hesitate to use a 2-nozzle boom with it.

As pointed out in one of my first videos on the M4S, the gallon guide label on the unit is not accurate, so either make your own or just use a marker on the main case. So far, no operational or leak issues.

The lowest price is on their own website; currently $175 with free delivery. It comes with 2 wands, with the stainless steel one being able to telescope, which is handy and allows the tip to swivel to the desired angle.

The M4S playlist


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

stotea said:


> I've had the M4/M4S sprayer for a year now. I can go into more detail, if requested, but here's a summary for now (keep in mind some of these are subjective):
> 
> Pros:
> +Customer service is second to none, literally. Responsive, friendly, helpful, and generous. The owners are the CS, so no f***ing around with call centers or third party support.
> ...


Wow great review. I've been waiting to buy an M4S and now knowing they're going to come out with a beefier model(s) i'll hold off and use my pump ones for one more summer. I noticed on their site that there is 1? nozzle
that to me it looked like it had to dual nozzles so I was thinking it could cover more ground much like a boom. Am I correct in my thinking? If so, is/was it any good?

Thanks!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

@LowCountryCharleston yes, there is a brass dual-nozzle tip or whatever you want to call it. There are no published specs on the included nozzles/tips that I am aware of, so I'm not comfortable using any of them to spray chemicals. I did let my son, who was four at the time, spray plain water before I used it for chemicals, and he had a blast. So there's that, haha.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

stotea said:


> @LowCountryCharleston yes, there is a brass dual-nozzle tip or whatever you want to call it. There are no published specs on the included nozzles/tips that I am aware of, so I'm not comfortable using any of them to spray chemicals. I did let my son, who was four at the time, spray plain water before I used it for chemicals, and he had a blast. So there's that, haha.


Haha that's great. I'll take that as a thumbs up. Looking forward to the new models in the fall. Think it's cool if you can be a "tester" for them.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Outdoor-Power-Equipment/Sprayers


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

THANK YOU ALL for your detailed feedback. Based on fellow users, sounds like M4S is a great product. I'll just wait out for the version with higher PSI. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

Just to give you my experience with the SP 105ex in case something changes. It has been great and like another member posted I have started spraying ferts with it since it's so easy to use and I get really even coverage with a liquid program. The battery holds a charge for what seems like eternity. I throw the battery on the charger every 2nd time spraying just to keep it full but I have never seen it drop a bar on the built in battery meter.

It is definitely a quality sprayer. The tank is thick and the straps are nicely padded.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Just stumbled across another option: https://www.amazon.com/Jacto-PJB-16c-Backpack-Sprayer-Blue/dp/B01NA6K0SB?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_10865165011


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

marshtj said:


> Just stumbled across another option: https://www.amazon.com/Jacto-PJB-16c-Backpack-Sprayer-Blue/dp/B01NA6K0SB?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_10865165011


I believe @silvercymbal has this sprayer or at least the same brand. He has a couple youtube videos about it and seems to be a fan of it.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

My first backpack sprayer was the Jacto HD-400. I never did get it to work properly, and Jacto support completely ignored me. I will never recommend Jacto because of my experience.


----------



## ntran12 (May 21, 2019)

Wonder if anyone has tried one from Milwaukee ($399) and Ryobi ($150)?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Someone was doing a fairly in depth review of the Milwaukee on here. Browse through this sub and you'll see it.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes, I do really like the Jacto unit. The digital controls work perfectly and the in tank agitation is pretty cool for this price. Even my larger Turfex doesn't have that.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Very helpful info thanks much !


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

ntran12 said:


> Wonder if anyone has tried one from Milwaukee ($399) and Ryobi ($150)?


So I found this thread looking for an alternative to the ryobi battery backpack sprayer. Bought yesterday and just used this morning. Mixed up 2 gallons of Blindside and it sprayed really well, when there was plenty of fluid. A big problem I have it the pick up tube. Won't get it all. I added more water and sprayed the diluted solution on other weeds. 
I did a test afterwards and found out that it left 24oz if water in the tank. Do that a few times and that's a wasted gallon. With the price of t-nex and blindside that's allot of money wasted. My solo pump backpack and echo 2 gallon pump will get about 90% out. 
I need a better option. 
So I guess if you were using it for some cheap stuff or round up it would be good. For precise measurements of wouldn't use it. I'll be returning it.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I forgot about this thread since my "Big Spray" with the SP105ex last week. Overall, it worked perfectly and was a delight to use. I picked the SP105ex because the shoulder straps were reputed to be more comfortable than other brands. I didn't notice them at all, so I guess they were right about comfort. No reliability problem, leaks, or other serious issues as reported by others here. With each refill, it sprayed almost every drop in the tank with just a tiny bit left behind. @Tmank87 is absolutely right about residual water at the bottom after cleanup. Even leaving it tipped upside down overnight to drain in my garage, there was still some water at the bottom the next day. I suspect the pump impeller or a similar internal area traps and holds some liquid. No big deal since I removed the TeeJet tip and flushed with water thoroughly during cleanup. I discovered that shaking and tilting it right-side up and upside-down eventually got most of the water out. That's really the only odd quirk I noticed.


----------

